# best multiplayer PC games



## digitaltab (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,
Please mention the list of those PC games which offer the best multiplayer according to you as I am looking for some of the best multiplayer games on PC.
Thanks.

*EDIT*: preferences: games like BF3, ME3, assassin's creed revelations and the multiplayer modes they offer i am talking about here. no strategy games please.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

Cs 1.6


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

MP varies on your preference, there are RTS, FPS TPS etc etc 

League of Legends(free) , CS 1.6, BF3  , COD series.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

BF3 (army shooter)

Tribes Ascend (incredibly fun game and free to play).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Please mention your preferences like co-op or not, genre. Try to be more specific while asking questions.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Please mention your preferences like co-op or not, genre. Try to be more specific while asking questions.



i added the preferences...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

IIRC you already own BF3 and MP3 !!!

but you didn't play BF3 MP much.. BF3 has given me more than 11 months of entertainment!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2012)

team fortress 2


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ yea..  .. never played that, but I came to know is total fun!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Co-op
1. Borderlands
2. Dead Island
3. Left 4 dead
4. F. E. A. R 3
5. Ghost recon future soldier

Others
1. Maxpayne 3
2. Battlefield 3
3. Team fortress
4. Call of duty 4 MW1
5. Bulletstorm


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> IIRC you already own BF3 and MP3 !!!
> 
> but you didn't play BF3 MP much.. BF3 has given me more than 11 months of entertainment!!!



yea actually it used to crash every time back there in January when i played bf3 multiplayer, may be due to my weak CPU config,. so i didn't played that.

and max payne 3 i am going to try in next few weeks, currently playing single player.

though i am playing me3 multiplayer at present, and i enjoyed ac revelations but my system got a windows format so didn't reinstalled that again, about to install and play that one too...


----------



## kanishka (Jul 27, 2012)

starcraft 2. I think it's the most famous RTS at the moment.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

RTS = Real Time Strategy. OP asked for no strategy games...


----------

